# General > Upcoming Events >  Nelson forum fishing/ diving trip

## stingray

Ok so here goes.. nelson or okiwi dependant on what people want to do. 

Okiwi I can get accomadation for about 10 in beds rest on the floor couch's etc.
Febuary sees the scallop season open till the 14th, 
Snapper / kingi season will be in full swing.
Boat will take four at a time. 
Surf casting spots are available .
Free divers I could taxi groups out to the islands to hunt kingi's cod snapper for the day.
Weather I make no grantees.

nelson ...accomadation should not be a problem.
I will not have access to the boat, 
Surf casting spots abound
Kontiki spots are handy 
Free dive spots .. Glendunne , cable bay , or hori bay 

Post you thought then we can put a date on it and go for broke.

----------


## veitnamcam

I am up for anything date dependent.

----------


## Munsey

Im still hanging out to get up to okiwi . Depending on dates ill be keen . Probably bring my boat if needed

----------


## mikee

I might be able to supply a boat and driver  :Have A Nice Day:  could fish 5 at a squeeze but 4 is better and 2-3 positively wonderful and 2 is heaven

----------


## R93

Might be keen. Have a boat and stuff.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Might be keen. Have a boat and stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Ill let you into a wee  secrete ,These  Nelson lot seem to know a thing or two about catching Snapper

----------


## R93

> Ill let you into a wee  secrete ,These  Nelson lot seem to know a thing or two about catching Snapper


No doubt. It is what they want in return for the info that worries me😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> No doubt. It is what they want in return for the info that worries me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


They not well endowed so not too much to worry about

----------


## mikee

> They not well endowed so not too much to worry about


Speak for yourself..........................................  ...  :Have A Nice Day:  Its not what ya got its how ya..................................



Fishing is good at the moment............................................  ..if you know where to look. My mates have been doing OK

----------


## Gapped axe

I see your Blue cod catch limit is getting reduced and the size limit increased

----------


## veitnamcam

> I see your Blue cod catch limit is getting reduced and the size limit increased


yes, no science behind it at all.

----------


## gadgetman

I might have to organise getting up for this.

----------


## stingray

I'd really like that.

----------


## stingray

Okiwi 5,6,7 feb or 12,13,14 feb 

Scallops , crays. ,cod , snapper . 

If weather dicey we can haul through to Elaine  , cissy , or french pass where we can fish sheltered from some direction. 

Cod will be two per person per day 33 cm , snapper 6 , ... If weather is good Albies maybe out wide if you want you burn the fuel chasing them.

----------


## veitnamcam

Snapper 6?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Looks good , either date . Kingies  about ?

----------


## stingray

Yip kingi's should be full on , bring ya cray pots if your keen to soak them up this way and 10 snapper not 6. Not sure about the albies will have to sea what the summer brings, can keep you up dated.

----------


## rogers.270

> No doubt. It is what they want in return for the info that worries me😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


eldest daughter.................... as long as she has a full set of chompers

Im in

----------


## stingray

Bloody good. Look forward to meeting ya.

----------


## mikee

just a wee suggestion
     might be wise to keep  it away from Nelson Anniversary, Waitangi weekend to avoid congestion on the water / at the ramp

The place will be a shambles both those weekends  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ground Control

By some kind of strange coincidence I will be down the sounds around those dates approx .
Probably won't be able to catch up with you guys , but will be thinking of you all , and if I manage to catch anything big I'll be posting up pics  :Have A Nice Day: 
Here is a few pics of last January .




Ken

----------


## R93

> eldest daughter.................... as long as she has a full set of chompers
> 
> Im in


My eldest daughter is 9 ya sicko😆
What if I bring someone else's daughter?




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> By some kind of strange coincidence I will be down the sounds around those dates approx .
> Probably won't be able to catch up with you guys , but will be thinking of you all , and if I manage to catch anything big I'll be posting up pics 
> Here is a few pics of last January .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


Looks familiar Ken? Roughly where abouts?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> just a wee suggestion
>      might be wise to keep  it away from Nelson Anniversary, Waitangi weekend to avoid congestion on the water / at the ramp
> 
> The place will be a shambles both those weekends


That fixes the date... feb 12,13,14 is the weekend. This allows those who want to a crack at the scallops.
Cheers Mikee for the heads up.

So will work on that date from now, book the batch etc.

----------


## Danny

> Looks familiar Ken? Roughly where abouts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Roughly looks like Heaven to me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ground Control

> Looks familiar Ken? Roughly where abouts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Port Ligar area .

It is truly Heaven .

Ken

----------


## burtonator

I could be keen, have access to good size boat, have a few divers for crays, scallops, etc, 
Have caught albacore out in the bay aswell. 
always keen for snapper and kingis. May have access to bach in okiwi if needed
Would also be mean to camp up on durville and shoot a deer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## rogers.270

> My eldest daughter is 9 ya sicko
> What if I bring someone else's daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Im not picky - some road kill would work

----------


## 1toeknee1

I would be very interested in this, I don't have a boat but would be happy to share cost etc. 
I have gear, would be great to meet some of you from around nelson.

----------


## pops

I might be keen depending on dates. Can drive / share travel cost from Christchurch. Don't have a boat but will split cost on fuel etc on boat.

----------


## stingray

Dates stand as 12,13,14 feb, 4 months to sort travel... Unless we get the hell storm fish will be slayed.... 

Agenda Travel down Thursday night Friday morning ...slay snapper Friday morning ..scallops Friday midday.. Crays Friday aft...batch beer repeat.

----------


## Munsey

Sounds awfull  count me in . Will bring boat , cray pots ,beer & tall stories .

----------


## stingray

One month! Book your leave ... Cross ya fingers...

Snapper have being lean down at okiwi, crays for me the same. Cod are down to two each at 33 cms. Scallops have being thinned out but are in great condition.

Water temps are all over the place so chasing Albies would be a waste of fuel as things stand, These are the honest truths of how it stand at present. I'm still keen as were a month out , so just wanting to let you all know it's still on the cards! 

How's it tracking for others?

----------


## mikee

To be honest I do not know, Every thing is a  a bit of a shambles at the moment but hoping I can ............... even if its just for a day

----------


## veitnamcam

We still 12 13 14th? 

I have a job I cant get out of but hopfully it will happen later in the month

----------


## burtonator

Will have to work the friday but would be keen for the sat-sun at this stage

----------


## stingray

Just touching base.... Can I get a handle on who I need to give the address details to etc ,and set up a snoring v non snoring room. 

I'm heading down Thursday night leaving Nelson about 830 -9 pm will have a spare seat and dog in tow. If anyone wants gear carted down or a lift. 

Dates stand at 12 -14 feb. 

Snapper still scarce down that way, scallops season still open, Blue cod 2 x 33cm and bigger. Gurnard are about in reasonable numbers but have not heard of any Albies this year 

I have a vacum packer which will be down there and surf casting is a viable option if weather is crap... Even a day trip to Kaikoura if weather suited that. 
Cheers Joe

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh I thought it was end of feb for some reason.... might be able to turn up for this  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Yeah me & boats....not so much  :Pissed Off:

----------


## mikee

I should be there in some kind of boat for some of the time I think but not all of the time I think.

I used to be indecisive but right at this minute I not so sure

 @Kiwi Greg you'll be fine

----------


## stingray

Thanks you guys are helping a lot  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## mikee

> Thanks you guys are helping a lot


Sorry mate,.
What I meant to say was I should be there but most likely will be a day trip from Nelson at this stage.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I should be there in some kind of boat for some of the time I think but not all of the time I think.
> 
> I used to be indecisive but right at this minute I not so sure
> 
>  @Kiwi Greg you'll be fine


Yeah Right
Another Tui Add
Have you moved to the Coast ?

----------


## stingray

> Yeah me & boats....not so much


Know a surf casting spot! Good for some cod and kaiwhai .. I'll bring burley we might even drag in some snapper ...even saw a good bronze there last year...

----------


## screamO

Stingray , when I had a boat every bastard would want to go fishing until I asked them :Wtfsmilie:  but I wouldn't mind maybe catching up one afternoon for a beer and meet some of the other ugly bastards? I haven't read the whole thread yet but I'm pick it's meeting in okiwi?

----------


## Munsey

You got your ears on tomorrow  @stingray ?  I'll ring ya 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

@screamO,  yip Okiwi next weekend ..if that doesn't work for everyone then a BBQ at a pad in nelson later in the year might be better for a general get together / yarn session... I'm easy as... I'm sneaking away for a few last scallops and some spear fishing the rest is what ever happens and who ever can make it down and what they're keen to do and of course the bloody weather. 

 Accomadation is basic shower bed toilet.

----------


## stingray

> You got your ears on tomorrow  @stingray ?  I'll ring ya 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


Will do @Munsey.. Are you at Kaiks

----------


## Munsey

> Will do @Munsey.. Are you at Kaiks


Soon will be ,leaving very soon

----------


## Pengy

> @screamO,  yip Okiwi next weekend ..if that doesn't work for everyone then a BBQ at a pad in nelson later in the year might be better for a general get together / yarn session... I'm easy as... I'm sneaking away for a few last scallops and some spear fishing the rest is what ever happens and who ever can make it down and what they're keen to do and of course the bloody weather. 
> 
>  Accomadation is basic shower bed toilet.



Basic my arse !!! It is a great bach  :Psmiley: 

If anyone cant make it, but there is interest for a Nelson gathering later on, my place is available to host it. Can sleep 10 or so, plus tents etc. 
My place really IS basic  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

the quetion is are you coming down @Pengy?

----------


## Pengy

Probably. Unless work gets in the way  :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

I'm in.

----------


## stingray

Weather looking ok not flash but fish able. If all interested parties are coming down Friday night sat morning , I'm going to haul through to Kaikoura Friday have a day there and slay a feed of Kai and wander back to okiwi mid afternoon.  Spare seat avaiable

Will pm all interested parties. 

Cod are fat and hungry, scallops have being well picked over but I'm pretty we can scratch out a feed all the same. Got two snapper last weekend only 3 lb but hopes are higher now. Crays remain elusive at present hence the Kaikoura trip.

----------


## Pengy

You are a bloody keen bloke Stingray, that's for sure  :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

I was keen,then told of a prior commitment."but if you want to go that's OK" Tui 
Nelson Opera in the Park Saturday 13th February 2016
Thanks for the offer @stingray

----------


## Pengy

> I was keen,then told of a prior commitment."but if you want to go that's OK" Tui 
> Nelson Opera in the Park Saturday 13th February 2016
> Thanks for the offer @stingray


You could babysit my place for the night if you don't fancy the drive home.

----------


## gadgetman

I should probably sort some fishing gear. Now what to bring? Surf casters, boat rods, heavy spin, light spin, ....

----------


## Gapped axe

Sounds like you Guys are in for an awesome Forum weekend. Stay safe and have fun

----------


## Pengy

> I should probably sort some fishing gear. Now what to bring? Surf casters, boat rods, heavy spin, light spin, ....


yep

----------


## veitnamcam

What time at the ramp in the morning?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

F@#$Ken over this work shit . Got to work again . Sorry I missed this trip . @stingray 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## burtonator

Ill be coming over tomorrow morning if anyone wants a ride.
Just for the day

----------


## screamO

I've now got a meeting in the morning but still be keen on taking the kids for a outing in the afternoon, things I will do to have a beer :Grin:  if I don't make it have a good time, if I do make it I will be the one drinking green beer chasing two little boys down the road

----------


## Pengy

Huge thanks to Stingray for his legendary hospitality yet again. This fella really does go the extra mile to make people welcome.  :Thumbsup: 
Mikee and I drove over on Friday evening and only stayed till sat evening as both had previous commitments  :Sad: 
I wont spoil the fun, but will leave it to Cam to put a report up, as he got all the photos.  Suffice to say that scallops, snapper, blue cod and gurnard a plenty, all graced our fish bin.

----------


## Pengy

@butonator. I hope your little on os on the mend. Sorry you couldn't make it

----------


## veitnamcam

Big Thanks Stingray for another bloody brilliant weekend! :Thumbsup:  :Cool: 

Bloody legend.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Huge thanks to Stingray for his legendary hospitality yet again. This fella really does go the extra mile to make people welcome. 
> Mikee and I drove over on Friday evening and only stayed till sat evening as both had previous commitments 
> I wont spoil the fun, but will leave it to Cam to put a report up, as he got all the photos.  Suffice to say that scallops, snapper, blue cod and gurnard a plenty, all graced our fish bin.


Im sure everyone else took some photos....
Best leave the report to the big man himself.

----------


## mikee

I don't have much to add.  Great to catch up again with forum members.

 Was a really good weekend (day) and much thanks must go to Stingray for supplying the batch and basically looking after us.

He was up on the Saturday morning well before the sparrows farted making breakfast and coffee for us all and then when we were not looking made up lunch pack and flasks full of hot drinks for us too. Cam and Stingray were also the chief scolli openers and fish filleters. 

Thanks guys , lookinf forward to the next one  :Grin:

----------


## burtonator

Awesome fellas!! gutted i couldn't come, having to play doctor for 3 puking girls is not what i would have rather been doing  :Have A Nice Day: 
Im in for the next one!!

----------


## gadgetman

Fantastic weekend. Caught a few fish, heard some great yarns, ... even got to use some of my old fishing gear.  :Wink: 

Huge thanks to @stingray for the incredible hospitality and the rest of you Nelson guys for the best weekend I've had in at least 20 years. Think I even got away with  bringing fish home, against orders, due to the presence of a few scollies lollies. Man those thongs are sweet.

----------


## Gapped axe

Man those thongs are sweet??? on the Bus stays on the Bus

----------


## Pengy

Just in case anyone is guessing, the Big red nudged twenty  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

> Man those thongs are sweet??? on the Bus stays on the Bus


I'm guessing it's the niebour.  He was wearing it when I was up there . Wasn't a sweet experience for my eyes . But if GM enjoyed , who are we to criticise 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> I'm guessing it's the niebour.  He was wearing it when I was up there . Wasn't a sweet experience for my eyes . But if GM enjoyed , who are we to criticise 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


Sounds like you were the one looking @Munsey; suppose you brought out the new surf caster when he bent over.

Spell checkers are useless when you make an embarrassing typo.

----------


## JoshC

Wow that water is FLAT!  :Cool:

----------

